# Back to the Books!!!



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Last year I had a great time in the Books roadless for archery deer as can be seen here: http://utahwildlife.net/#/topics/176378?page=1

I wanted to go back for bear but, Lady Luck frowned on me and my 12 bear points again this year for the Books roadless multi-season bear tag as she does every year.

No big loss as with a single random tag it is always a long shot for multi-season, even with a dozen points. That would just leave more time for fishing and turkeys instead.

Then today I just got lucky when the phone rang and the DWR was on the other end of the line. The multi-season tag holder turned in their tag and I was the alternate!

I accepted and the hunt starts in a week! I am excited to get back and chase some of the bears I saw in there last year. Except for a month this summer, I can be out there almost any time through mid-November.

I will try and post updates when I get out that way throughout the year. It should be a lot of fun!

I hope I can find a pumpkin headed bruiser, but I am just excited to get back in there again!

Maybe see a few of these same bears!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Great tag and good luck on the hunt.

As you know there are some bruisers out there. One of the biggest bears I ever saw was on the north edge of the the road less area.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the tag - best of luck!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay, i am headed out tomorrow afternoon with my 6 and 4 year old kids. I plan to use them as bloodhounds! 

Seriously though, they are pretty excited to go as I always told them I would take them if I ever drew for bear, so I had to do it. Multiseason affords we some flexibility that way.

So, we will scout it out a bit Friday and get a day of hunting in on Saturday. 

Should be a fun time with the kids.

I will post up with report when we get back.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> Okay, i am headed out tomorrow afternoon with my 6 and 4 year old kids. I plan to use them as bait!


Reading it, that's what went through my head. Too much time spent fishing with my own kids, I guess....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lucky....


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Back after a quick weekend trip.

I had fun with the kids and we got some good hiking in. They were pretty tuckered out after logging some miles, but did well. 

We didnt find any bears, but it was fun to get out there. I think it may be a bit early yet though. I was hoping to see some grass starting to sprout on south faces, but none has started to grow yet. The north faces still has snow ranging from 6 inches to 2 feet deep. It seems to be melting fast though. It was easy walking while frozen in the mornings and sloppy in the afternoon.

We saw a lot of elk, a handful of feral horses, and a lot of coyote sign. Didn't see any deer up high yet. Saw a few buff and deer in the low country on the way out and that was about it.

I will head back out in a few weeks and see if there is some green growth coming on that bears can feed on.

It was great to get out in the mountains again and tinker with some new gear too.

Hopefully the next trip will turn up some bears!


----------

